# Cultural Discussions Closed



## mkellogg

Dear forum members,

We're sorry to announce that the Cultural forum will be closed as of today. You can still post in existing threads, but you won't be able to open any new ones.  This decision was not easy to take, but it was inevitable after so many problems and misunderstandings were caused by the old forum.

Please visit the new Culture Café.  It is like "Cultural Discussions", but we have simplified the rules in an effort to make your experience as enjoyable as possible.  Note that this new forum *will only be visible to Senior Members who have been with us for six months or more*.  The rest of you will just have to be patient.

Mike


______________________________________________________________________________________________________


Estimados miembros del foro:

Lamentamos anunciar que el foro de Discusiones Culturales está cerrado y, desde el día de la fecha, no admite hilos nuevos. Aún así, se puede seguir participando en los hilos ya abiertos.
No se trató de una decisión fácil, pero se tornó inevitable después de que se produjeran tantos problemas y malentendidos en el foro.

  Están todos invitados a participar en nuestro nuevo Café Cultural; es como Discusiones Culturales solo que con las reglas simplificadas en un esfuerzo por hacer de esa participación una experiencia gratificante. Es de notar que este nuevo foro *solo será visible a aquellos miembros senior* (más de cien mensajes) _*que nos hayan acompañado durante seis meses o más*_. El resto deberá tener un poco de paciencia.

______________________________________________________________________________________________________


Chers membres,

Nous regrettons d'annoncer la fermeture du forum culturel, qui prend effet aujourd'hui.  Vous pouvez continuer à poster dans les fils qui existent à ce jour, mais il vous est désormais impossible d'en ouvrir de nouveaux. La décision n'a pas été facile, mais finalement les problèmes et les malentendus engendrés par le forum Cultural Discussions sont devenus trop nombreux.

Nous vous invitons à aller voir le nouveau Culture Café.  C'est un forum semblable à Cultural Discussions, mais nous en avons simplifié le règlement pour essayer d'y rendre la participation la plus agréable possible.  Notez que ce forum *n'est visible que par les membres senior inscrits depuis plus de six mois*. Pour tous les autres, il vous faudra être patients.

______________________________________________________________________________________________________


Cari utenti del Forum,
 
Ci dispiace annunciare che il Forum delle Discussioni Culturali da oggi è chiuso. Sarà possibile ancora aggiungere interventi alle discussioni già esistenti, ma non sarà possibile aprire nuove discussioni. Non è stata una decisione facile, ma si è resa inevitabile dopo tanti problemi e fraintendimenti causati dal vecchio Forum.
 
Vi invitiamo a visitare il nuovo Culture Cafè. Assomiglia a “Cultural Discussions”, però abbiamo semplificato le regole nel tentativo di rendere la vostra esperienza il più piacevole possibile. Questo nuovo Forum sarà _*visibile solo ai Membri Senior che sono con noi da sei mesi o più*_. Gli altri dovranno avere un po’ di pazienza.


----------

